# The Fake thread/ random photo/ inside joke thread



## AlexColeman (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok Guys, get it all out now, so some of the noobs don't have heart attacks or whine threads......

This has been alot of fun, so lets keep it to this thread till the fad dies down.

I will have to start....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






So have at it.


----------



## inTempus (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Dao (Mar 22, 2009)

Mod,  please move this type of thread out from this section.   Thanks


----------



## Mgw189 (Mar 22, 2009)

Its one thing to joke around and make some goofy threads but its not real funny joking about people in car accidents or dying.  Just my two cents...  Maybe part of it for me is because I volunteer as a fire fighter and have had to deal with it in the past but I dont really find any humor in that kind of joking around.


----------

